# I Want an Ibex (or Two)!



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I was just watching (of all things "hangs head in embarassment" Tosh.0). It was repete and one of the first clips was announced with, "This is officially the second time an ibex has appeared on this show" LOL.
It was a short video of a buck ibex was in a cattle pannel type stall and a guy was speaking frankly with the ibex (though not in english LOL). The ibex had some really direct and to-the-point replies that he expressed in a very goat "bucky" way.
Seriously, you had to see the video. The ibex was so "goaty" and just extremely appeared to be telling the man what he thought LOL!
I think it was the pattern, tones and voice, after recently observing young buck Sprite's vocalasations that made me see how "goaty" ibexes are. Then I looked them up, and sure enough they are goats!
One unusual feature that they posess is that there is a huge difference in the sexes horn-wise (I'll try to post the pic here). Males can have horns over three feet long! Whereas does have horns betwen 7" and 14 inches.

If I move to the UK I will really want to get a tiny herd of ibex .
Here are a few pics. A couple are of alpine ibex scaling a huge dam.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> I was just watching (of all things "hangs head in embarassment" Tosh.0). It was repete and one of the first clips was announced with, "This is officially the second time an ibex has appeared on this show" LOL.
> It was a short video of a buck ibex was in a cattle pannel type stall and a guy was speaking frankly with the ibex (though not in english LOL). The ibex had some really direct and to-the-point replies that he expressed in a very goat "bucky" way.
> Seriously, you had to see the video. The ibex was so "goaty" and just extremely appeared to be telling the man what he thought LOL!
> I think it was the pattern, tones and voice, after recently observing young buck Sprite's vocalasations that made me see how "goaty" ibexes are. Then I looked them up, and sure enough they are goats!
> ...


LOL OK I can't help myself here (it's been one of those days)... I'm just imagining those goats making it to top of dam and then rolling all the way down before they try to get to top again!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK now that my sleep deprived brain is looking more at the goats instead of counting falling goats! Those are the Watusi of the goat world!

I met my first Watusi cow up close and personal back in March of this year. I was told to drive out in the pasture with my full size chevy and suddenly I was hood to horns with a cow that had a set wider then my truck!

While the Ibex are growing backwards still equally impressive!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow they are amazing looking animals! I can't beleive their climbing that dam like that! lol


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty cool, huh? And they really are goats .


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I got enough troubles trying to fence ND bucks:ROFL:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Those look awesome! ..and the dam scaling- that's nuts!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're pretty neat looking. That pic of them climbing on the dam is amazing...such amazing strength and balance!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you had any luck finding any? I'm searching for one or a pair!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> Have you had any luck finding any? I'm searching for one or a pair!


I found some! http://www.ibexbreeding.com/

http://highcountryexotics.com/animals.html

http://www.whiteelkranch.com/

http://www.summitwhitetails.com/nubian-ibex.html


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

http://doublecexotics.com/

http://www.cavemanwildlife.com/

http://breedersclub.net/classifieds...lpine_ibex_mountain_goats_for_sale-o2166.html

http://www.exotichuntingandfishingadventures.com/index.php?listdetailid=44

There ya go! Take your pick


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoopsie, double post.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Animals like that are what our modern goats came from! All of our sweet (or not so sweet) caprines were once wild animals who scaled mountains like they were nothing!

I can't imagine the nightmare of trying to keep the Ibex in a fence! Or on the ground. hehehe Hey look, there's an Ibex on my roof!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful animals!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 100 acres (= he wont be contained lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've always like the photos on the dam, it's just so cool.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I just have to share, I'm going to look at ibex Thursday!! Yay


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That sounds cool! A friend had a baby ibex at my place one time, he was only 3 weeks old and could already jump over 4 ft high :/ He was so cute though


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

That's crazy q: I hope mine gets to free range 100 acres, we will see. I plan to build a huge jungle gym (;


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! If he is free range, I'd worry about predators!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think you have to worry about predators. He will just jump up the side of a tree and wait until the threat is gone lol


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've always thought ibexes were really cool, but I had never thought you could own them! 

Good luck on getting one.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

How much would one of those cost?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

$2000+ theyre amazing!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Need high fence......or they are gone.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep. Hiring a man to put up 8' fence Having to
Sell a few cows to fund it... Lol also flying to SC next week to look at some


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

We used to get black buck and oryx here http://kifaruexotics.com/ I would see a lot of ibex and ibex hybrids go thru at times. call ahead for consignments.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a fairly new sale, but it is OK. They also raise exotics and might have some for sale. http://www.sycamorespringsranch.net/auctions/exotic-animal-sale/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome looking


----------

